# Notebook kühlt nicht mehr richtig?!



## ThreeSix187 (5. Februar 2008)

*Notebook kühlt nicht mehr richtig?!*

Hi wenn ich nach speedfan hier gehe, wird mein Schlepptop bis zu schierunglaublichen 94 Grad heiß? 
Im lehrlauf hat er "zum glück" nur 82 Grad?
Wie kann den sowas sein? Da ist doch n Temperatursensor der den Lüfter steuert ??? Außerdem wird mir bei CPU-Z der DRAM anstatt mit 166 mhz nur mit 159.2 mhz angezeigt.

Kann es sein das mein laptop vorhat sich zu verabschieden? 

Wenn ich das Kühlagregat ausbaue und mit Neuer Wärmeleitpaste einbalsamiere, würde das was bringen?
Das Ding wird mir langsam zu heiß, verdammt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Notebook kühlt nicht mehr richtig?!*

also, ab und an mal enstauben würde schon helfen. aber notebooks halten sehr viel aus - wenn es kritisch wäre, dann würde dir das teil schon abschmieren.

und wegen RAM: das kann eine schwankung im meßfehlerbereich sein.


----------



## RichardLancelot (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Notebook kühlt nicht mehr richtig?!*



			
				Herbboy am 05.02.2008 02:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ab und an mal enstauben würde schon helfen. aber notebooks halten sehr viel aus - wenn es kritisch wäre, dann würde dir das teil schon abschmieren.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Mal aufschrauben (Garantie beachten) und mit Druckluft und einem Staubsauger reinigen. Hartnäckigen Schmutz eventuell mit einem sehr weichen Tuch entfernen. Vorm Hitzetod sollte es dir nicht grauen, da ein Notebook a) ne Menge wegsteckt und b) mit Sicherheit (U-)COP (*C*PU *O*verheating *P*rotection) besitzt...


----------



## oldmann (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Notebook kühlt nicht mehr richtig?!*



			
				RichardLancelot am 05.02.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.02.2008 02:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Auch Lüfter können mal ausfallen oder die Drehzahl nicht mehr erreichen die nötig ist. An den Ausströmgittern sammeln sich wunderschöne Flocken wie bei Hempel unterm Bett


----------

